# Replace Firing Pin for Buckmark Contour??



## qcdougn (Jul 8, 2011)

It's time to replace the FP on my wife's BM. I'm not sure how many rounds have gone through it...But it's a lot and the FP looks worn althought she's not experiencing firing problems. I have spare parts. So, why not keep it in VG condition?
My question is: Can anyone share any pointers or lessons learned in taking the FP out of the block? It is held in place by a very small pin. And I know there is a spring inside, of course. I've never replaced one before. So, when I carefully knock out the pin will the FP fly out due to the spring tension?

Any YouTube demonstrations or descriptions would be appreciated...

Thannks
Doug


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

qcdougn said:


> . . . Any YouTube demonstrations or descriptions would be appreciated...


See my comments on earlier Buck Mark threads "before and below". They direct folks with Buck Mark questions to go to

Browning - RimfireCentral.com Forums

Or just hit the link above right here. Then ask your question.
Someone will direct you to Buck Mark guru Chim's "all things Buck Mark how-to's with pictures".
Plus, the "sticky" Buck Mark Starter Thread at the top has a WEALTH of info.

ALL your answers to all things Buck Mark can be found (or answered) in this sub-forum. Good Luck ! :smt1099

Today was just another good Buck Mark day at the range. 
OK, my SIG P290 and my Rem. 700 VSSF in .308 got well-deserved playtime too.


----------



## qcdougn (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the Link DanP. That should get me to where I need to go. I'm looking forward to what "Chim" will have to show me..... Very nice pic of your BM.

Cheers,
Doug


----------

